# ROS and "noncontributory"verbage



## 1073358 (Feb 13, 2008)

Can I count the ROS as complete when provider lists the positive findings on some systems and then says oll others noncontributory? Can anyone provide documentation of this?


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 13, 2008)

Here is the documentation from the 1997 documentation guidelines on ROS:

A complete ROS inquires about the system(s) directly related to the 
problem(s) identified in the HPI plus all additional body systems.
!DG: At least ten organ systems must be reviewed. Those systems with
positive or pertinent negative responses must be individually
documented. For the remaining systems, a notation indicating all other
systems are negative is permissible.

Hope this helps!

Tina



1073358 said:


> Can I count the ROS as complete when provider lists the positive findings on some systems and then says oll others noncontributory? Can anyone provide documentation of this?


----------



## 1073358 (Feb 13, 2008)

*?*

Is all other systmes negative the same as noncontributory?


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 13, 2008)

That's a good question......I have heard that the statement noncontibutory is not recognized by CMS; but I do not have any documentation to back that up.  Maybe it's best to educate physicians to state all other systems negative.

Wish I could be more help!
tina



1073358 said:


> Is all other systmes negative the same as noncontributory?


----------



## reichtina320 (Feb 14, 2008)

I searched some other forums and found a post by a man who is and has been a consultant for many years and answered the same question you asked.

He basically stated that the statement 'ROS noncontributory can mean it is obvious that these systems would not apply to this problem so I did not ask. Or it could mean I asked but = they were negative. 

And that since the Guidelines state that one can make a notation that all others are negative. That you should not use the statement noncontributory. 

Hope this helps
Tina


----------



## valleycoder (Feb 15, 2008)

I know trailblazers does not allow "noncontributory" for ROS or p/f/s history, stating it is too vague of a term.  this was published in their june 1, 2005 part b newsletter under FAQ's.  i would recommend s/he state _all other systems negative_.  For p/f/s history, i advise them if they *HAVE *to use it, i would use "_reviewed but noncontributory_" which shows that you did attempt to get the information.  However, i also advised them if they were ever officially audited, i do not know if it would be accepted, so they know its a risk.  HTH!


----------

